# [gelöst] kde 4.7.2 Konqueror und adobe-flash 11

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

nachdem adobe-flash in einer 64 bit Version vorliegt, wollte ich auch wieder mal den Konqueror ausprobieren. Wie bekomme ich das mit adobe-flash hin?

```
www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.0.1.152  USE="64bit kde (multilib) vdpau -32bit -bindist"

kde-base/libkonq-4.7.2  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -test"

kde-base/konqueror-4.7.2  USE="bookmarks handbook svg (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)"

kde-base/konq-plugins-4.7.2  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -tidy"
```

Früher konnte man in konqueror irgendwo die PlugIn einstellen. Finde ich nicht mehr.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Mon Oct 10, 2011 3:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

es gibt ein separates kde paket mit dem namen nsplugin oder so ähnlich

----------

## Josef.95

Ja das Paket kde-base/nsplugins sollte installiert sein. Dieses wird aber normal schon von kdebase-meta und/oder kde-meta mit als Abhängigkeit installiert.

Vermutlich musst du im konqueror nur noch den richtigen Pfad zur libflashplayer.so finden.

Schau mal im konqueror unter

Einstellungen --> konqueror einrichten --> Erweiterungen --> Erweiterungen

und nutze dort den Button "nach Erweiterungen suchen" 

I.d.R. sollte es das schon gewesen sein...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das Paket hatte ich vergessen. Danke. 

Damit startet jetzt konqueror auch nicht mehr schneller als firefox.

Mfg

----------

